# please help



## imdorky (Feb 21, 2015)

I've looked at this forum, and it seems to be the best place to get help. Please be patient, as this is a long explination.
I have had birds in the past. I love birds. When I came across a person that found a baby bird abandoned, I knew there was a chance that it wasn't actually abandoned. I spoke with the person who found the little guy and there was no trace of any parents around for days, and the little ones sibling has passed. 
They found him and fed him dog food. Immediately, even with limited knowledge on doves and pigeons, I decided to foster the little guy. Cause, honestly, I don't want to see a baby bird or any bird die if I can help it. 
They were not able to get the little guy to eat much, but thankfully I knew enough to buy baby bird food and administer it the way a momma would. We are friends now 
Thing is, I live in the state of arizona. I cannot tell if this little one is a dove or a pigeon. If he is a dove, he is obviously protected. If he us a pigeon, he is considered a nuisance, and will be killed. I have called wildlife rescue because this is a wild baby bird, and Noone will help me. It is illegal for me to keep a wild animal. (Crazy isn't it? It's illegal for me to care for an orphan, but yet you won't help me out or answer the phone after two days)
Anyway I'm sorry for ranting, but I really need help figuring out what this little guy is. I appreciate any help given! TIA! 
P.s
I tried to attach some photos from my phone but the site won't let me. I believe the baby is somewhere in the first 2 weeks of its life. I know it isn't a fledgling quite yet. The feathers are coming in brownish, not too dark. He is trying to flap his wings and balance himself when I pick him up for feedings. He has small feathers in his chest, but his body seems mostly feathered except for a few left over fuzziness on his lower side. It's the beak that confuses me really. The beak has a tiny white tip. It's a dark ish brown or black color otherwise. Kinda broad near the head itself, but then it thins out to where the white is.
he's a sweet little baby, and very smart. After only 2 feedings, he already knows when it's time for him to eat because I bring over a blanket and he gets very excited! Please help me find out what kind of fellow he is. Thank you!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

The babies of our local rock pigeons have a white tip on the beak, so maybe it is a pigeon. You can check out this website www.wingsinneed.co.za. Go to the section where they have pictures of all kinds of baby birds. There's one photo of a baby pigeon with two baby doves, so maybe that will help identifying him.


----------



## imdorky (Feb 21, 2015)

Are you sure that's the correct website? I clicked the link and My Internet provider says it's not available.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Try www.wingsinneed.org.za


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Need pictures, ask anyone else to post for you. 
Or just google pictures of both pigeons/rock dove and or mourning doves and you tell us


----------

